# Hornady SST Superperformance



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Looking for some first Hand experience here. I took my newly acquired savage 111 in 30-06 out shooting today. Trying narrow down my bullet choices and get it sighted in. It shot the hornady sst superperformance 165's very well. My question is I will be doing a cow elk hunt this year and after reading a little bit about this particular bullet on elk sized game I'm a little nervous. It seems to be liked for deer size game but some people say it expands to fast and fragments so maybe not ideal penetration for elk? What are your thoughts, and has any one personally used these bullets on elk? Thanks! I attached a pic of the first three shots at 200 yds.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

If you were pushing that bullet at or over 3k +, such as in a 300wm I would say not a great choice. Considering you will be much slower than that (regardless of what the box says) and the SD of that bullet being .248 I would say you will be fine providing you do your part and put it where it needs to go. Ive seen cow elk killed with a lot less than that. Now if you were going after trophy bulls I would suggest something different.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I use a remington Model 700 in 30-06 and I use SST's in 165 grain... I have harvested a 6x6 bull elk with it from 200 yards. I really have on complaints when it comes to the SST's and rapid expansion. I have also downed a cow moose with SST's as well. I also get full penetration through deer without blow ups so maybe I am not sure what everyone is complaining about...


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

SST's are perfect for 30-06, 308, and other larger caliber medium velocity cartridges. They are not great in light-for-caliber or super performance cartridges. Booya said it right. I think you have a perfect match. When using the 30-06 on big game, I would want monolithic bullets for anything under 150 grains. I would want a bonded or Partition bullet in 150 grain. I would want a well constructed hunting bullet in 165-180 grain. The SST is what I consider a well constructed standard hunting bullet. As a comparison, for the 7mm Rem. Mag, I would use monolithic lighter than 150. I would use a bonded or Partition in 150-160. At 175+ I would think things would be slowed down enough that a standard constructed hunting bullet would work fine. Also realize that there is a big difference between optimal and what will work. I personally like to hedge my bets.-----SS


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks for the info you have definately eased my mind. I was kinda worried I would need to switch since they shot so well and are priced pretty good too.


----------



## Mtngoat690 (Oct 29, 2014)

My wife has shot several elk as well as deer with the 165gr SST's and they have always performed great. If I recall correctly most all of them made clear through as well.


----------



## TimJ (May 17, 2012)

I killed a cow elk at a little over a hundred yards with a 7 mag, 162 gr. SST last year. They are a little soft but it's all about placement. If you are still nervous, you could try Accubonds or Barnes TTSX. 

Good luck developing your load.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I've never shot anything but paper with SSTs but from the sounds of these guy's experiences, it doesn't look like you have to worry.


----------



## TimJ (May 17, 2012)

brendo said:


> Thanks for the info you have definately eased my mind. I was kinda worried I would need to switch since they shot so well and are priced pretty good too.


You're right, SSTs shoot exceptionally well. Have you already played with seating depth? I seat them 0.010 off the lands and it sucked the group in even more.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

TimJ said:


> You're right, SSTs shoot exceptionally well. Have you already played with seating depth? I seat them 0.010 off the lands and it sucked the group in even more.


unfortunately I don't reload. These were just the factory superperformance SST I don't shoot rifles much. since a I mainly muzzleload and archery hunt. Im doing the cow elk rifle hunt so I am trying to get out as much as possible to get comfortable with the gun. I had a pretty ghetto setup just a camping table, camping chair and a bipod is what i used to shoot that group so I was pretty dang happy with it haha


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I shot a whitetail doe at 50 yds with 165 gr sst in my .300 win mag. Caliber sized entry wound and quarter sized exit


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

140 gr SST out of my 270 exploded/fragmented on 2 deer. Neither of the shots were only through the ribcage though. Both hit muscle or bone as well.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

My Dad and Brother shot two antelope and a spike elk a couple years ago with the 150 gr. SST's out of 270 WSM's. They were handloads. The elk was a neck shot about 150 yards. Dropped on the spot. Both antelope dropped instantly. Only complaints were the massive amounts of bloodshot meat on the antelope. They have both switched bullets. Dad shoots the Partition and my Brother shoots the Interbond. Only due to the possibility of hitting heavy bone and less meat damage on smaller big game.

I think the bigger SST's at slower speeds shot through the ribs will kill elk cleanly. 

Good luck on your hunt!


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

I think you will like the results of the sst.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Bob L. said:


> I think you will like the results of the sst.


How about hitting a big bull elk square in the front shoulder with a 154 gr. bullet out of a 7mm rem mag at 150 yards.
I didn't like the results.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> How about hitting a big bull elk square in the front shoulder with a 154 gr. bullet out of a 7mm rem mag at 150 yards.
> I didn't like the results.


Were you able to get the bull on the ground and inspect the wound channel? What did it look like?


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

ridgetop said:


> How about hitting a big bull elk square in the front shoulder with a 154 gr. bullet out of a 7mm rem mag at 150 yards.
> I didn't like the results.


If I remember right, wasn't this the bull that got away?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

waspocrew said:


> If I remember right, wasn't this the bull that got away?


Yes it was. 
The bull dropped in his tracks when hit by the bullet and laid there kicking and trying to lift his head for a couple minutes before getting back on his feet and trotting off with no limp at all. I tried a free handed shot as he was running away but missed. 
The bull only bled for about 200 yards before no more blood was found.
As the bull was running away, I could see a fist sized blood patch on his front shoulder.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

The thing about standard constructed bullets that people need to realize is that they all have the ability to fail when shot at modern velocities into large animals. Granted, people have been killing animals with cup/core bullets for centuries but the fact is that they can and do fail at times. My guess is that Ridge could make that shot 50 more times and have 50 dead bulls. That does little to lessen the frustration of losing an animal. John Noser had a similar experience with a Canadian moose that brought about the Partition. Winchester recognized this when they created the Fail Safe. 

It's up to us as sportsmen to use our best judgement when choosing what bullets we will use on game. Standard or low performance cartridges at short range are always the safest bet. If you choose to shoot something high performance then you need to consider using better bullets. Speed is great, but it's not always cheap. 

If I had to shoot a bull elk with a 180 SST or Ballistic Tip, I would honestly choose a 308 over a 300 Win. If I were forced to use a 180 Barnes or other solid copper bullet, I would choose the 300 Win over the 308 to ensure greater expansion. Many of you, like myself, have had great success with standard bullets and may continue to use them at the edge of their ability. Realize that there is some risk involved and upgrade to a better projectile if you cannot live with that risk.------SS


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

My buddy had similar results to ridgetops story. With a 300win mag at 500 yards. He certainly had buck fever and hit this bull 12 times. The bull bled out and we found him the next day. Upon skinning and quartering not a single bullet penetrated more than 6 inches of muscle anywhere. It honestly looked like the bull had been shot with Vmax bullets shrapnel everywhere. I love the SST for plinking and when I need a better bullet I use the hornady interbond. The two bullets have the same point of impact on paper out to 600yds out of my rifle. This isn't a bragging post about yardage but at 500 yds the slug should have been traveling well below 3000fps.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

My wife shot a calf a couple years ago at 385 yards with a 130gr. SST out of a .270. She more or less spined it, but it did take out a big chunk of backbone, and it died instantly. The same year I shot a cow at close yardage with the same bullets. It was between trees, and I ended up hitting it about mid body behind the lungs. It kept walking like nothing happened, so I head shot her. If I remember right, I found the bullet mushroomed against the hide on the off-side, so it could have just been bad shot placement, but it got me wondering about SSTs. I still love how accurate they are though. They're my go-to for coyotes. I've killed two past 500 yards with those rounds.


----------

